#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Schlafstörungen bei Kindern: Schwere Depressionen und Entwicklungsstörungen >

## aerzteblatt.de

Pittsburgh ? Kinder mit Schlafstörungen haben eine erhöhte Wahrscheinlichkeit, depressiv zu werden. Darauf weisen Wissenschaftler der University of Pittsburgh im Fachblatts ?Sleep? hin (2007; 30 (01): 83-90).Die Arbeitsgruppe von Xianchen Liu an der ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

